# 2008 Polaris 400 ho ATV



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If anybody is interested.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30554978&cat=145


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you have any snow plow attachments or is it even compatible for snow plow?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a snow plow that is on a 2007polaris 500 le that I would probably sell as well. I am not sure if the plow can be changed over to the 400 but I would bet it can be. Both are in great shape.


----------

